# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  In pictures: Nigeria's frog kebabs

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) April 21st, 2015 07:06 PM: In pictures: Nigeria's frog kebabs*

'They're tastier than fish'
*Full Article*

----------


## Ovambo

OMG! Poor Hoplobatrachus occipitalis. I wonder how long till he sells the whole population?

----------


## Lisa Ableitner

Poor guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

